# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  فایل های همراه setup...

## nooshin100

با سلام خدمت دوستان:
من یک مشکل خیلی اساسی دارم در vb.netمن یک پرو‍‍ژه دارم که بعد از طی یک سری مراحل اگر کاربر مجاز به استفاده برنامه بود می تونه از طریق برنامه به چند تا فایل.wav دسترسی پیدا کنه.حالا مشکل اینجاست که برای اجرای برنامه اون فایل های wavباید کنارexe برنامه باشه.اینجوری هر کس می تونه بدون اجرای برنامه اصلی بره همون جاییکه setup رو نصب کرده و از اونجا فایل های wav رو باز کنه.می خوام بدونم راهی هست که این فایل ها یک جوری توی خودdll  - embeddedبشن یا hiddenبشن.خلاصه یک جوری که کسی مستقیم به فایل ها دسترسی نداشته باشه و اون ها رو نتونه ببینه؟آیا راهی است؟

----------


## saeed_rezaei

سلام. 
بله می شه. شما می تونید اونها رو به فایلهای ریسورستون اضافه کنید. برای مثال در وی بی 2005 این کار رو انجام بدید.
solution explorer -> my project -> right click -> open -> resource ->add existing resource
بعدش آدرس فایلهای صدتون رو بدید.
هنگامی  هم که می خواید فایلتون رو بخونید از این روش استفاده کنید.
My.Computer.Audio.Play(My.Resources.Blip, AudioPlayMode.Background)



که در این کد blip اسم فایل صدایی است که من اضافه کردم و در برنامه شما فرق می کنه.

----------


## nooshin100

خیلی ممنون از پاسختون – این کار رو می شه توی 2003 هم انجام داد؟من گزینه ای تحت عنوانadd resource نتونستم پیدا کنم.منظور همون ایجاد فایل های resx ,… هست؟کلا با هر نوع فایل می شه اینکار رو کرد؟(اینکه embedded بشه توی dllمثل فایل هایxml یا مثلا فایل هایaccess؟

----------


## saeed_rezaei

سلام
این قابلیت توی 2003 و حتی وی بی 6 هم وجود داره.  شما میتونید همه نوع فایلی رو که مایل باشید در این روش به برنامه تون اضافه کنید. اما اگه دقت کنید، من در پست بالا فایل صدا رو مستقیما از داخل خود فایل ریسورس فرخوانی کردم. اما برای بعضی فایلها مثل اکسس، قضیه کمی فرق داره. چون این فایلها هم خواندنی هستند و هم نوشتنی. شما باید اونها رو در هنگام اجرا از برنامه تون استخراج و بر روی هارد کامپیوتر ذخیره کنید. 
و البته فکر نمی کنم راهی وجود داشته باشه که بشه فایلها رو در زمان اجرا به ریسورس اضافه کرد. (این نظر منه و من یه نفرم)
پس برای فایلهای اکسس که باید اطلاعات به اونها اضافه شه، معتقدم که این راه حلی خوبی نیست که بخوای از فایلهای ریسورس اضافه کنی. اما برای فایلهای فقط خواندنی مثل فایلهای صدا و تصویر و فیلم و ... بهترین راه حله.

----------


## nooshin100

بازم کلی ممنون از جوابتون.من توی 2005 چک کردم و همه چیز okay بود ولی توی 2003 برای ساخت فایل  resxاز طریق reseditor فقط فایل هایی از نوع icon,string,bitmapو imagelist می شه اضافه کرد.پس چه جوری فایل های wavو swfو.... رو می شه add کرد؟باز هم ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## maroot

بهترین راه همان راهیه که عنوان شد، اما اگر نسخاه های قبلی از فایل Wav در resource پشتیبانی نمی کنند بهتره که فایل هاتون رو در شاخه های دیگری به جز شاخه برنامه نصب کنید ، مثل شاخه های سیستم، اگر چه قابل پیدا کردن هست ولی کاربر عادی به این راحتی ها پیدا نمی کند.

----------

